

Should I revive my Firefox extension? - geuis

I wrote a Firefox extension about 3.5 years ago called Cacheout! https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1453<p>When it first came out, it got some minor buzz. Appeared on LifeHacker, was distributed with a free cd for MacWorld magazine in Italy, etc.<p>I haven't updated it in years and doesn't work anymore anyway.<p>Its been a passing thought for a while to get this extension working again. Should I do it, or just leave it dead?
I stopped updating it a loooong time ago
======
pasbesoin
From your link, I see that your extension would look up a page in the Google
cache. I used to use something else for this, but it, too, died. More
recently, I found extension Resurrect Pages.

Note that while its name specifies "Pages" and it adds a menu to error
responses, if you right click on a link, the context menu gives options for
invoking the extension on the link without first navigating to the linked page
or the corresponding error response.

As for Resurrect Pages, I just wish the resurrection options / sites were
customizable (without hacking).

Resurrect Pages

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2570>

